# 450l the world of mbuna



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,
I want to know what do you think about my tank









450L
150/50/60
HW - 303A , At - 203 , Aquael Turbo 1100.
Power Glo x 1

* Pseudotropheus Demasoni
* Pseudotropheus ACEI
* sp Metriaclima Membe Deep
* Labeotropheus Trewavasae


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

dude!!!!!!!! that is a sick tank. your photography skills are really good, and your tank is gorgeous.
my only minor suggestion is maybe add a few hardy plants (anubias..ect...) to give it a little green...but then again, your tank looks great now.

Manoah Marton


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for answer. Im glad that you think so 
I'll try to take some better quality photos but some of you have better apparatus in your phones than mine digital so wish me luck becouse it does not show how that tank look in real.

I was thinking a lot about plants but i like darkness aquariums. That one have only 1 40W bulb and plants in connection with ph 8,5 doesn't look good, they just die.
Anyway.. thank you 

BTW: I apologize for my weak english -.- I hope that You understand me.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I like it, perfect for mbuna. Bright plants will just take a little of the focus away from the fish anyway. Your sand looks really good I like the contrast between the dark and light.


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

In Poland we call it quartz sand... i advice


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

You did a very nice job on the tank - and the photo too. I just spent a truck load of money on camera gear and I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have any shots as nice as that yet. :lol:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! I wouldn't change a thing even if I could!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

:dancing: Beautiful tank! The dark rocks and background contrast nicely with the bright fish and the sand. And your English is just fine.


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Moonlight:










Power Glo + JBL Solar Marin Day:










That tank have 3 months, im waiting for algae


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I was enforced to start up again my tank because of Failure of case.
Right now the top table in my case under of aquarium looks alright and finally i can sleep well.

Here is new setup:










What do you think?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks as great as before if not better. IMO better. :thumb:


----------



## Larry1981 (Feb 3, 2009)

What lighting combo are you using in last picture? On the very 1st picture what combo is that?


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I really like the new rock set up. Perfect for your mbunas.


----------



## Unclebill123 (Feb 8, 2011)

cactusPOLAND said:


> Hello,
> I want to know what do you think about my tank
> 
> 
> ...


Breathtaking, I am envious of everyone on this site. I truly am amazed by the quality of the aquariums here. Your hand in photography isn't half bad either. Would love to see more pics of it.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Love the tank. Looks great!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I like the new set-up better... Nice job...


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

How do you get the "MoonLight" look? That is really cool!


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,
CentralCichlid75 its blue led light like this:









Here's new photo:









Light: Hagen - Power Glo 40W
I hope you like it 

Fishes:
Ps. demasoni (Pombo Rocks)
Temperament of shark in 8cm fish 









Digging female Ps. acei (Msuli)









L. trewavasae (Thumbi West) - new chief of all chief 

















And finally photo from battle of evening:









Thank's for comments 

Here is my old demasoni tank:


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful tanks! I love the aquascaping. :drooling:


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Thans =D> Something tells me to bury in aquarium all the time so You can expect changes soon :thumb:


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

*cactusPOLAND*
Thank you! I might look into getting one. That looks really cool!

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Definitely like your 2ND set up much better, a much more striking visual appearance, and better esthetically balanced. :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Truly stunning set up. Before and after! =D>


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I want to show You a new arrangement:










Better or worst? :wink:

Besides, new sort has come. M.sp. zebra chilumba 'Maison Reef' F1.
It swims on moments present:
*Pseudotropheus Acei 'Msuli' 2+6 For reduction (1+5)
*Pseudotropheus Demasoni 'Pombo Rocks' 1+3
*Labeotropheus Trewavasae 'Thumbi West' 1+5
*  M.sp. zebra chilumba 'Maison Reef' F1 10 x 3,5cm For reduction (1+4)

Salut :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nice job. :thumb:


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I say it's better! Your tank is stunning. What type of rock is that? It looks like limestone, but I'm not sure.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

It's looking good now, it was looking good before.

Good job!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumb: I like the new 3 part setup. I like having separate "islands".

I had mine that way for a while.... then changed the rock work and now have a bridge in the middle. lol More hiding spots make them happier(I'm guessing) than what looks good to me.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Gorgeous tank. I have family that live in Krakow.


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Several photos:

Metriaclima sp. zebra chilumba Maison Reef F1:
Male alpha (+-13cm/less than one year):




































Male beta (+-12cm):









Alpha & Beta:










Pseudotropheus Acei Msuli:

Male alpha +-18cm









Holding female:









Labeotropheus Trevawasae Thumbi West:

Male alpha +-16cm:









And video:
Maison Reef alpha fight with front glass:


Pseudotropheus Demasoni:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

=D>


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,
I think about introduction some predator because too many babies survive.
Can you advice any sort? Tank 450L 150x50x60h.
I was thinking about sciaenochromis fryeri.

Feeding:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcvIXQwQ ... e=youtu.be

Maison Reef:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice ,I would add a group of 5 or 6 synodontis multipunctatus for fry control,they also do a pretty good job of eating any leftover food


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks,
I was thinking about synodontis njassae but i can't get this one here in Poland -.-


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

Feeding broccoli:






And a few photos:


----------



## cactusPOLAND (Sep 22, 2010)

mouth-zoom:














































Labeotropheus Trewavasae


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful tank, rock, sand and great work taking the pictures!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

What kind of rock is used!?

I am not kidding when I say, AMAZING TANK!!!!!!!


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

You did a great job on the tank & pic's. Thanks!!!


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

I have just gone through your topic from the start. Like your first set-up. Your second set-up and third as well. You must have put a lot of thought in each scape. :thumb:

Allso your pictures are great. There are many hobbyists taking great pics on this forum, including yours. I will keep following your topic.

Gr. John.


----------

